# A Hard Day at the Office



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

For all our members who yearned for a life on the ocean waves but never did quite make it, and those who wished they had never left it, may I recommend some good viewing of life on the ocean wave in the two movies on www.cargoshipphotos.com/images/andrej/


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

Mummy Daddy ! I don't want to go back ! I think most of us have " been there, done that " but truly remarkable footage. Recommend all on SN to have a go at this !

fred 

" thanks for the memory "


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Glad I was seeing these videos on a pc screen and not on ship, the damage was incredible, no wonder they were wearing life jackets.


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

good bit of filming, almost a rough sea, like a walk in the park (Night)


----------



## vix (Jan 2, 2006)

jim barnes said:


> good bit of filming, almost a rough sea, like a walk in the park (Night)


pardon my ignorance...but...what's orcan strength? Vix


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

vix said:


> pardon my ignorance...but...what's* orcan* strength? Vix


Vix,

Only guessing but he perhaps meant *hurricane* strength.

Good footage though! (Thumb)


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

vix said:


> pardon my ignorance...but...what's orcan strength? Vix


no idea? what is ORCAN? maybe "or a can" = Tinny to you south sea islanders LOL


----------



## Robinj (Jul 20, 2005)

Great footage. Spent alot of time crossing the Atlantic Scotland to NewYork etc., so brings back some good and bad memories.


----------



## vix (Jan 2, 2006)

jim barnes said:


> no idea? what is ORCAN? maybe "or a can" = Tinny to you south sea islanders LOL


I thought he might have meant a hurricane, too. But then I remembered I was reading an article regarding the Beaufort Wind scale and it said, "If Admiral Beaufort was publishing his scale today, he would have different names for different wind-strength hurricanes." So I thought our American Brothers had dreamed up a new catagory? Vix (K)


----------



## nzmatt (Sep 3, 2005)

ahhh yes i just looked at the video.when i did some trips on the spirit of freedom as a passenger duncan will know this as he worked on her.she rolled her guts out.even a light load as well.but looks cool though it makes me want to go to sleep.but the fishing boat i worked on she rolled like that for 6 weeks i had to lash everything down to the deck.it worked had to watch the deep fryer.what a mess lol


----------



## Ralf I Karlson (Feb 12, 2006)

For once we "foreigners" has some advantage from knowing other languages than english. In the scaninavian languages a hurricane is called an orkan, and by the way it's supposed to be written that way in german as well.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Ralf I Karlson said:


> For once we "foreigners" has some advantage from knowing other languages than english. In the scaninavian languages a hurricane is called an orkan, and by the way it's supposed to be written that way in german as well.


Ralf,
Good of you to clear that up for us - kiitos! (Applause) 

I've almost exhaused my total Finnish vocabulary now - as a teenager the only other phrase I learned at a mixed Scout Jamboree was "minä rakastan sinua" - I'm not directing that comment at you bye the way! Ah ...... she was beautiful! (Jester)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Gulpers said:


> Ralf,
> Good of you to clear that up for us - kiitos! (Applause)
> 
> I've almost exhaused my total Finnish vocabulary now - as a teenager the only other phrase I learned at a mixed Scout Jamboree was "minä rakastan sinua" - I'm not directing that comment at you bye the way! Ah ...... she was beautiful! (Jester)


Still know all the numbers Ray from my days working out of Kotka or Kiwi of the North as it was fondly known. Numbers were for booze trade (Thumb)


----------



## Ralf I Karlson (Feb 12, 2006)

what ever has Kotka to do with New Zeeland?


----------



## paul0510 (Jul 25, 2005)

gdynia said:


> Still know all the numbers Ray from my days working out of Kotka or Kiwi of the North as it was fondly known. Numbers were for booze trade (Thumb)


which reminds me of the Rochester-Kotka-Rochester run I did as Mate on the 'Sigrid Wehr' yonks ago. Peddling vodka to the natives to double our wages and to have a bit of spending money for the casino in town.


----------

